

The Mandelbrot Set by A. K. Dewdney (1985 Scientific American article) - amichail
http://www.math.uwaterloo.ca/navigation/ideas/articles/mandelbrot/index.shtml

======
alfredp
I came across the article in "The Magic Machine".
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magic-Machine-K-
Dewdney/dp/071672144...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magic-Machine-K-
Dewdney/dp/0716721449)

I seem to remember doing a very blocky Mandelbrot set on a 286. Good times!

------
amichail
Did you read this article in 1985? Did you code your own Mandelbrot Set
program? For which computer? How fast was it?

~~~
njl
My father read the article in 1985, and promptly wrote a program that used the
fancy-pants dedicated hardware of the computer vision systems he worked on at
the time. I remember going into the office with him when he had to work on a
weekend; he showed me how he was using something like $100k worth of parallel
processing hardware to make a little gray-scale Mandelbrot set.

His first response to any new system is still to write a Mandelbrot generator.
When he semi-retired from his position doing system-level C stuff a few years
ago, he decided to give Java a try. He occasionally emails me video
explorations of the Mandelbrot sets he has generated. I have a photographic
print he made hanging up on my wall right now.

First time he tried to get them to print out one of his images, the person at
the one-hour photo at Wal-Mart told him the picture was unprintable, despite
multiple tries. The multiple 8x10s were retrieved from the waste basket, and
my father got three for the price of one.

------
kez
I was expecting a parody of Peter Mandelson, somehow.

------
jacquesm
If you like Dewdney try to find a copy of 'flatland'.

